# Daily reboots with 14.8U2



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I had thought this was bad luck, but since the rollout of 14.8U2 I can no longer even get through a 2 hour movie without my Premiere XL locking up and rebooting at least once, if not twice. I've been running SDUI and at first with 14.8 it was very fast, now, not as much.

I've had it for months with an upgraded 2TB drive and it has been a tank, always ran, never any issues, the past week+ has been a nightmare.

What I have noticed is that it can run day in, day out, with live TV running and will not lock up, I go to play something previously recorded and it won't make it more than about an hour. It doesn't matter if it's recording on one tuner or both, if I'm playing something back previously recorded around an hour in it stops responding to the remote, pauses, and then reboots, I gave the ipad app a try to see if it unpaused it, but only once has it worked. 

It's time to run a kickstart disk check, but I thought I'd see if there are any other suggestions.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Am I an idiot? I can not get the kickstart codes to work and I think I'm following the thread instructions to the letter.

Reboot, with remote and tivo set to 0 (just being safe)
Green light goes out, amber light comes on, press and release pause
I don't get the green, amber, red combo, it goes back to green and continues to boot, I've been trying all possible timings for about an hour..


----------



## Stuxnet (Feb 9, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> Am I an idiot? I can not get the kickstart codes to work and I think I'm following the thread instructions to the letter.
> 
> Reboot, with remote and tivo set to 0 (just being safe)
> Green light goes out, amber light comes on, press and release pause
> I don't get the green, amber, red combo, it goes back to green and continues to boot, I've been trying all possible timings for about an hour..


Here's what you want...


> TIVO PREMIERE AND PREMIERE XL INSTRUCTIONS
> 
> The Kickstart processes also work with the latest TiVo models however the following actions are required (via the HD Menus):
> 
> ...


Note on Step 8... the green light flashes almost immediately on boot, but you want the flash that happens a few seconds later... good luck!


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Both of mine reboot now that 14.8 came out. Anyone else other than us two seeing this?


----------



## jenz (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm getting the spontaneous reboot as well with U2


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Stuxnet said:


> Here's what you want...
> Note on Step 8... the green light flashes almost immediately on boot, but you want the flash that happens a few seconds later... good luck!


Yup, I'm there, it's not working as expected, that's why I'm asking the SOAK what I'm missing.

I'm at the point the green light goes out, and the amber light starts flickering, and have tried all variations of presses in the sequence. The instructions are properly clear and easy to follow, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

I am also getting spontaneous reboot since U2. However it has not rebooted in the last 3 days since I stopped the streambaby service. Prior, it was rebooting many times a day. Still monitoring if really the issue.

I also seen that the "connect to Tivo" would get stuck in "Preparing" then after a while It would reboot. It could take between 5 mins and hours. Called Tivo and after we troubleshooted for a couple of hours, we concluded it was my network or something on it. My TivoHD and Premiere, both exhibit the same issue (Premiere way way more). The CSR said he never heard of this before (FWIW).

Most likely coming from something that the Tivos don't like. A few services that I was thinking about was the streambaby, media server and PS3 server (DLNA) that may try to contact the Tivos and interfere. 

Maybe you could check if your connection failed after a reboot. Mine does most of the time with an "unknown error".


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

A suggestion, though surely not ideal as it gets to be not a lot of fun continuously assembling and reassembling these things(not to mention maybe causing issues itself), but have you considered *reinstalling the original *Tivo hard drive, and observing the behavior?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

dwit said:


> A suggestion, though surely not ideal as it gets to be not a lot of fun continuously assembling and reassembling these things(not to mention maybe causing issues itself), but have you considered *reinstalling the original *Tivo hard drive, and observing the behavior?


really REALLY trying to avoid that for multiple reasons, 
#1 2TB of recordings most in folders that do not transfer as folders
#2 if the original drive updates no more virgin clean drive
#3 PITA
#4 did I mention the 2TB of recordings?

Kickstart codes working for me would be the best place to start, if I get a bad result it's NBD to replace the drive with another 2TB WDGreen but I'd have to buy it and then deal with the folders deal.

I'm hoping the SOAK can either confirm I'm doing something wrong in kickstarts, or that kickstarts may have changed with 14.8U2

BTW it's clear to me that the XL is seeing the remote, but not dropping me to kickstart, here's the sequence:
plug in
green LED on
green LED goes off for a second
green LED comes on and yellow LED flickers
green LED only
XL proceeds to then boot up normally

If I hold the pause button (which you're not supposed to do) then the yellow LED doesn't flicker, it stays lit until it goes out.
if I tap tap tap tap the pause button, the yellow LED stays lit a bit longer, but no kickstart.


----------



## MisterWho (Oct 7, 2007)

It seems I'm noticing frequent, random reboots of my Tivo Premiere on 14.8 U2 as well. It's the bedroom tv so it's not watched every day but have, on a number of occasions recently, noticed fans kicking into high gear while no one has been watching the Tivo all day only to turn on tv to see it in the middle of a reboot.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

sirfergy said:


> Both of mine reboot now that 14.8 came out. Anyone else other than us two seeing this?


Apparently. Other than weekends, TV/TiVo on the LR Premiere is mid late evening for us. Noticed since the release of 14.8 that the THX welcome screen comes up irregularly but too often when I turn the unit on. My assumption based on experience it that it's rebooted.


----------



## darrenkwalsh (Oct 29, 2009)

My Premiere has been rebooting consistently every day. Hope this problem is getting diagnosed/fixed. Also, there has been some crazy positioning issues with the ToDo list. I go to cancel a show and the highlighted cancel option cannot be selected w/ the highlight jumping back to the record as planned option. It's like a video game!


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

I notice when I get home for the past week or two, on several occasions, I hit the TiVo button to go to the main menu and I get the whole THX thing and the Tivo guy intro. Is that indicative that I had a reboot? If so, count me in the group.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Go to DVR Diagnostics and check your Time Since OOB Tune Start. That should get you roughly the number of seconds since the last reboot.


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

jtreid said:


> I notice when I get home for the past week or two, on several occasions, I hit the TiVo button to go to the main menu and I get the whole THX thing and the Tivo guy intro. Is that indicative that I had a reboot? If so, count me in the group.


Sounds like it. For me, I can see how long it has been since last reboot when I check the Diagnostics screen "Time since OOB tune start" as I do not have a Cable card.

I have not had a reboot since Sunday. I will have to restart Streambaby and the Tivo Server and see if the reboots come back.

For what I can see, there are way less users reporting reboots since U2 has been deployed.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

jtreid said:


> I notice when I get home for the past week or two, on several occasions, I hit the TiVo button to go to the main menu and I get the whole THX thing and the Tivo guy intro. Is that indicative that I had a reboot? If so, count me in the group.


Yeah, that's my take....although I never let it get past the THX screen before moving on. Although this has been going on for awhile, last night again, it hasn't so far interfered with any scheduled recordings.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Ugh. I've never had such a chronically unstable Tivo until 14.8u. When I sit down to watch some recordings, I'm regularly turning on the TV to a blank screen. System is unresponsive. Requires a power cycle. The programs didn't record either. Sigh.

Just now I was watching a recording fine, but when I hit the live TV button, it went to a blank screen. Hit the Tivo button, it stayed blank. Rebooting now.

I am also experiencing the reboots mentioned in this thread where evidently there was a reboot when I didn't realize it because I keep getting the intro video as well.

Edit -- Just happened AGAIN. After rebooting, I went into Netflix, the stream didn't want to start, I go to live TV and now the screen is stuck blank again.


----------



## chenb0t (Jun 26, 2011)

bigjim, i ALSO get the blank screens DAILY! ive had 4 TWC guys replace everything to no avail. this is getting crazy!


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

this kinda stuff really freaks me out and makes me not want to pick up one of these boxes... 12 months or so after the initial release I would think that they wouldn't be pushing out these kinda crap updates. and if they did, they would fix it fast.


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Since I turned off StreamBaby the reboots have gone away.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

FWIW mine has settled down a little, but I still don't trust it, and no streambaby here.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

ltxi said:


> Yeah, that's my take....although I never let it get past the THX screen before moving on. Although this has been going on for awhile, last night again, it hasn't so far interfered with any scheduled recordings.


Let it run it's course last night. Brought it up with the TiVo button. Got THX screen for a few seconds and then it just went on to My Shows.


----------



## yoheidiho (Mar 31, 2011)

Does anyone still have the reboot issue besides me? What did you do to stop the problem?

It is a PITA when a reboot occurs when recording a program while watching a recording.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I had a week of daily reboots, stopped watching anything while I was recording for a week, and am now back to using it nightly and it's not rebooting, so I'm not sure what to make of it.

More interesting was over the past 10 days we've had a heat wave up here and it trudged through like a soldier, so whatever was doing it has calmed down in my case.


----------



## yoheidiho (Mar 31, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> I had a week of daily reboots, stopped watching anything while I was recording for a week, and am now back to using it nightly and it's not rebooting, so I'm not sure what to make of it.


I'll hope it straightens itself out too.


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

yoheidiho said:


> Does anyone still have the reboot issue besides me? What did you do to stop the problem?
> 
> It is a PITA when a reboot occurs when recording a program while watching a recording.


Have(had) the problem. Found out it is streambaby OR when transferring shows with tivo desktop. My issue was that the daily call fails with an unknown error . It reboots while trying to "connect".


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

It's back, after almost 30 days working flawlessly I have not been able to keep my Premiere XL running tonight, it get's about 30 minutes in to a movie and reboots.
Time to try another drive for a bit and see if it's related to the 2TB update.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

*sigh* and the almost daily reboots in the middle of recorded programs continues, it runs fine as long as I stay with semi-live streams, grab something out of the My Shows list and within an hour it reboots.

I have a 1.5TB Seagate LP I may put in for testing after I get a chance to prep it.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> *sigh* and the almost daily reboots in the middle of recorded programs continues, it runs fine as long as I stay with semi-live streams, grab something out of the My Shows list and within an hour it reboots.
> 
> I have a 1.5TB Seagate LP I may put in for testing after I get a chance to prep it.


What model drive is in there now?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> *sigh* and the almost daily reboots in the middle of recorded programs continues, it runs fine as long as I stay with semi-live streams, grab something out of the My Shows list and within an hour it reboots.
> 
> I have a 1.5TB Seagate LP I may put in for testing after I get a chance to prep it.





dwit said:


> What model drive is in there now?


Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARS 2TB with wdidle enabled, it ran flawlessly until the latest software 
update.

I'm preparing a Seagate ST31500541AS to go in this weekend, just reviewed the sticky on it.
Why am I not using the original WD 1TB? I don't want to mess with the virgin original OS, I want that as my pristine backup, and the 1.5TB Seagate 5400RPM LP is spare.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

What I am seeing with 14.8U2 is that I have many more stuttering recordings on playback, drops outs, recordings that don't run to the full length (enough drop outs and it actually only has say :58 of a :60 show) Not sure what to do, can't imagine that this made the drive start to fail?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ARGH! again last night, but I have gained some insight.
This seems to happen more often on playing recorded programs, if I'm just time shifting by skipping back on a live show, it seems more stable.
If I"m watching a previously recorded program and pause it and walk away, that seems to be the trigger, and at about 10 minutes of being paused it reboots.


----------



## Kanyon71 (Feb 13, 2003)

We had to eplace our S3 with a Premier due to dead HD. I've been noticing that the Premier is VERY unstable, it seems almost EVERY day it's rebooted itself and even worse than that it seems to lock up and you have to pull the power cord to get it to go again. We've also been having an issue with Netflix disappearing and having to reboot again to get it back. This is not fun and is getting very frustrating. Been with TiVo since the wa back in the S1 Philips box days (still sitting in my closet with an external modem attached to it after the modem died lol ) and NEVER have I had a box this unstable.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Rebooted 3 times tonight trying to watch something I recorded, I can not wait until I get 14.8B to see if it resolves this issue.

FWIW I don't understand why someone wouldn't have just replaced the drive in the S3, replacing a Tivo drive is about the closest to easy that you can get.

There's not a Tivo in my fleet of 5 that hasn't had at least one drive replaced, and most have had several as I upgraded.


----------



## OSXFreak (Sep 29, 2007)

Mines rebooted twice in past hour  This is insane. Wonders what is going on???

Will try the steps above to prevent it, but this is complete CRAP of Tivo to write code that does this. WTF

Chip


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Are there particular drives that seem to be causing this (as in model/make) or is it for everyone that has done a drive upgrade?


----------



## Kanyon71 (Feb 13, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> Rebooted 3 times tonight trying to watch something I recorded, I can not wait until I get 14.8B to see if it resolves this issue.
> 
> FWIW I don't understand why someone wouldn't have just replaced the drive in the S3, replacing a Tivo drive is about the closest to easy that you can get.
> 
> There's not a Tivo in my fleet of 5 that hasn't had at least one drive replaced, and most have had several as I upgraded.


FWIW The S3 is now sitting in the entertainment center in my bedroom with a new drive in it. It's downloading it's updates as I type this. We wanted to get rid of the FiOS DVR we had in our bedroom and I was never real impressed with the Premier (really even less so now) so I never did it. When the drive in the S3 died I needed to get something up and running quickly so that all the shows on it were recorded. So I bit on the Premier and figured I would order a new drive and fix the S3 and put it upstairs.


----------



## yoheidiho (Mar 31, 2011)

Mine was good for a few days, no reboots. Then it rebooted twice so far today. I also can't wait for 14.8B.

Today's good news is that the electronic programing guide will continue beyond July 31st for my ReplayTVs.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

If a TiVo continually reboots...how can it get the new software version? Mine started this last night, and just keeps rebooting. (TiVo HD)


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> If a TiVo continually reboots...how can it get the new software version? Mine started this last night, and just keeps rebooting. (TiVo HD)


The hard drive is probably going/gone bad. This is really a different matter(different model, cause, etc) than what is being discussed in this thread.

Need to post your particulars in the S3HD or Help forums. Just start a new thread.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

How can you tell if the box reboots? Is there an uptime counter? Trying to diagnose some issues...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

hooper said:


> How can you tell if the box reboots? Is there an uptime counter? Trying to diagnose some issues...


DVR Diagnostics, look for "Last OOB tune" it's listed in seconds, that was the last reboot. orangeboy mentions it in post #14, I was already there, TCF is full of useful things, you just need to slow down and take them in.


----------



## poe95757 (Jul 8, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> DVR Diagnostics, look for "Last OOB tune" it's listed in seconds, that was the last reboot. orangeboy mentions it in post #14, I was already there, TCF is full of useful things, you just need to slow down and take them in.


what is TCF?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

poe95757 said:


> what is TCF?


This website. *T*ivo *C*ommunity* F*orum.


----------



## yoheidiho (Mar 31, 2011)

Two plus weeks of working fine then four reboots today. I can't wait for a software update.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you @dianebrat.

Still battling through issues here. I called Tivo and told them to get their sh|t together. Not that it matters.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

My Series 3 HD was terminal--couldn't be saved. I did spring for a Premier, then installed a 2TB HD that my brother configured and sent to me. Went smoothly (with his assistance to get the TSN right). I'm thrilled with the TiVo iPad app....made setting up my Season Passes very easy. Now I've got to find someone who wants a Series 3 HD with lifetime to offset the cost.


----------



## DarthObiwan (Apr 9, 2010)

I was having the same issue, constant random reboots with 14.8U2. After a couple of tries with the 56 kickstart command my Premeire was able to connect to the service and download the latest update. It is now rock stable again.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

DarthObiwan said:


> I was having the same issue, constant random reboots with 14.8U2. After a couple of tries with the 56 kickstart command my Premeire was able to connect to the service and download the latest update. It is now rock stable again.


Are you saying that you've been updated to 14.8B or 14.8C? I'm still waiting on either now that they're rolling out slowly.

FWIW with an empty drive I'm not seeing reboots, so I'm in limbo at the moment but will put the 2TB back in when 14.8c comes my way.


----------



## DarthObiwan (Apr 9, 2010)

It updated to 14.8C after that and has been pretty rock solid since then.


----------



## yoheidiho (Mar 31, 2011)

DarthObiwan said:


> I was having the same issue, constant random reboots with 14.8U2. After a couple of tries with the 56 kickstart command my Premeire was able to connect to the service and download the latest update. It is now rock stable again.


I tried to kickstart 56 a couple of times to no avail. I'm still dealing with 14.8U2.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

yoheidiho said:


> I tried to kickstart 56 a couple of times to no avail. I'm still dealing with 14.8U2.


There is no way to "force" an update, you get one when the Tivo servers get your TSN in the "approved to deploy to" DB


----------



## yoheidiho (Mar 31, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> There is no way to "force" an update, you get one when the Tivo servers get your TSN in the "approved to deploy to" DB


I knew that. I was just hopeful. Silly me.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

*sigh* 1 week later and I just had a reboot with 14.8c

This is not a good month for my hardware, I lost the 1TB and a ton of data in my Mediasmart server that had all my Tivo backups from the cranky WDC green 2TB, the Premiere is still cranky but generally running. My trusty S3 is exhibiting all the signs of a drive failure and it's full at 1.5GB (2x750GB) just a bad darn month for me and media storage. Good news? my really important data was backed up twice.


----------



## wesbc (Mar 17, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> *sigh* 1 week later and I just had a reboot with 14.8c
> 
> This is not a good month for my hardware, I lost the 1TB and a ton of data in my Mediasmart server that had all my Tivo backups from the cranky WDC green 2TB, the Premiere is still cranky but generally running. My trusty S3 is exhibiting all the signs of a drive failure and it's full at 1.5GB (2x750GB) just a bad darn month for me and media storage. Good news? my really important data was backed up twice.


Funny you mention Mediasmart server. Are you running the Tivo add on? If so that could be your culprit. I do not know why but since upgrading my drive to 2TB I cannot run the Tivo add-on on my Mediasmart.

One thing you can try, disconnect your Tivo's network cable and see how it runs, that was how I was able to finally track it down to my Mediasmart. I had posted about this and there was never any fix other than uninstall Tivo add-on. Tivo and HP both suck as neither seems to be fixing or caring about the issue.


----------



## yoheidiho (Mar 31, 2011)

wesbc said:


> Funny you mention Mediasmart server. Are you running the Tivo add on? If so that could be your culprit. I do not know why but since upgrading my drive to 2TB I cannot run the Tivo add-on on my Mediasmart.


I too have a Mediasmart Server. I never thought that that would be the cause of the problem.

to date, I have only hade a single reboot since the software updated to 14.8c skipping 14.8b.

now what causes the Tivo to go to the main menu without ny human interaction.


----------



## myosh_tino (Dec 7, 2004)

I've been seeing the random THX screen on my Premiere thinking that it had rebooted. Well, I was going to check when the Last OOB Tune was when I got the THX screen again. I checked the Last OOB Tune and it was approximately 660 seconds, 11 minutes. What's strange is my Premiere didn't reboot because the tuners were on two different channels and both had full 30 minute buffers! I could rewind live TV to before the last OOB tune. I am running version 14.8c of the TiVo software.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

myosh_tino said:


> I've been seeing the random THX screen on my Premiere thinking that it had rebooted. Well, I was going to check when the Last OOB Tune was when I got the THX screen again. I checked the Last OOB Tune and it was approximately 660 seconds, 11 minutes. What's strange is my Premiere didn't reboot because the tuners were on two different channels and both had full 30 minute buffers! I could rewind live TV to before the last OOB tune. I am running version 14.8c of the TiVo software.


The random THX animation is a known bug in the latest software versions.


----------



## myosh_tino (Dec 7, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> The random THX animation is a known bug in the latest software versions.


So basically it's a harmless bug (but a bug none the less) meaning that there is no operational impact on my Premiere and is more of an annoyance than anything else. If so, that's good to know. *whew*


----------

